# Senegal bichir With African cichlids?



## Paleo fish

Could i keep a Senegal bichir with african rift lake cichlids and African rift lake catfish?


----------



## MetalHead06351

I keep 2 senegal bichirs with my ca\sa cichlids and synodontis catfish. There is no problems with them interacting. The bichirs are peaceful and only get as agressive as they need to be, like if they get attacked they will fight back. Nothing messes with them anymore on account they are tough as nails. I would imagine they would work with rift lake cichlids, but maybe someone with more african knowledge knows a little more about your situation. Just remember that they can get up to a foot long, and I have seen more than a few that size.


----------



## chapman76

What I think could become a problem is that most Africans don't get anywhere near as large as most New Worlds. They would more likely become snacks at night when they sleep on/near the bottom. I've never kept bichirs, but that is just my gut feeling.


----------



## crotalusfan

I don't know much about the water paramiters of african rift lakes, but if aggression is the issue at hand, it shouldn't be a problem. I have kept bichirs with a wide variety of fish (bichirs are one of the few fish my wife is into.), and never had problems. The only fish that has ever given my bichir a hard time, is my ultra aggressive P. loiselli. With her, the bichir was too fast anyway. The only fish I have ever seen the bichir show aggression towards, was any that would fit in it's mouth. opcorn:


----------



## css virginia

I have had a couple of Polyterus Palmus Birchers that were appx. 10 and 12 inches length. I had them in my 55g tank with mixed African Cichlids and they were never had any problems with them. They will devour any small cichlid that they can get into their mouth.  Always have fish larger than thier--oral cavity-- :lol: -- :roll:


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi

I've had different experiences. My yellow labs and aceis used to hog all the food, even when it's to big for them, and nip the polly's fins. In the end, I gave him away.

However, my most recent experience with such a mix was a success, so I think it depends on both polypterus and cichlid.


----------



## Paleo fish

Ok, So can i keep Senegal bichirs with Pelvicachromis pulcher or Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae?


----------



## Paleo fish

I am going to probably have a 50g soon and Would the bichir be fine with Haplochromis sp "ruby"?


----------



## Darkside

Your bichir may eventually find your smaller fish to be quite appetizing. I've kept bichirs in almost every combination of fish I've ever had. They make great novelties and they clean up the left over food at night. Be careful though, I've also had some of my bichirs clean up my exodons, pike livebearers and other smaller fish so even if the fish is quick, or inhabits a different stratum it may still end up as lunch. :lol:


----------



## Paleo fish

Yeah i see...... I guess my dream of getting a bichir is going to have to wait.


----------



## Darkside

Just pick a bigger Vic and you can keep them together.


----------

